# funny ems videos



## teenageremt (Mar 15, 2010)

has anyone seen these funny ems videos on youtube...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6yRpnkPlzg&feature=related

there are other ones just like it down the side near related videos.
Hope you enjoy!


----------



## medicdan (Mar 15, 2010)

teenageremt, first of all, welcome to EMTLife!!

You should be careful when posting these videos, however entertaining you may find them. If you have a moment, take a look at the news about regarding a firefighter from Colleton, SC, who posted a similar video on facebook, and what has happened to him. 
Consider these links:
http://statter911.com/2010/02/26/quick-takes-397/
http://www.wect.com/Global/story.asp?S=12047151

note: the video on Dave Statter's page is not the firing offense.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 15, 2010)

There's more than a slight difference between posting a video and making a poorly (like using the name of a physician at the facility being parodied) hidden parody video.


----------

